# Wild shots. Ammo size?



## Plinkster (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a Barnett Diablo Pro with a Trumark regular pull band. I hold the slingshot in my left hand with the forks vertical, and pull to my chin. I shoot 3/8" and 1/2" steel balls, as well as 1/2" and 5/8" glass marbles. When I'm shooting the 5/8" marbles I occasionally get extremely wild shots, sometimes as much as 30 degrees off. It's always to the right, which is to say in the direction opposite to the handle. This would not be a problem if the shots did not sometimes wind up in the neighbors yard. Can anyone tell me why this might be happening? Since it only happens with the 5/8" marbles I assume it has to do with the size of the ammo, but I'm wondering if it might be a combination of size and weight. Does a light, large piece of ammo have a greater chance of going wild? I'm pretty sure it's not my pinch and release, as I use the "7 and 11" pinch" and release carefully, and also because it absolutely never happens with the steel ammo.

BTW, for what it's worth, I took the wrist brace off my Diablo today and I'm pretty sure I won't be putting it back on.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

5 /8 inch marbles are good ammo and just as accurate as any other provided the ones your using have uniform density and weight distribution . It's a shooting error . Usually people do not grip and release marble smoothly and attribute the problem to the marble . An occasional wild shot is a shooting error .


----------



## Plinkster (Apr 25, 2015)

I can definitely believe it's a shooting error, but I'm danged if I can figure out what it is. Any thoughts about what I could be doing wrong that would cause wild shots with the larger marbles but not with the other ammo? I wonder if maybe I'm pinching unevenly, which might squeeze the marble over to the outside of the pouch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Treefork. You are probably experiencing an intermittent poor release. I suspect you are getting the speed bump effect from time to time without being aware of it. Have a look at this video.






Hope it helps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Plinkster (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks Charles, the video was immensely helpful. I've been twisting my thumbnail towards my face and pinching the ammo behind my thumb, thus getting a speed bump effect that sends the ammo over the forks, aka to the right. I'm guessing it happens with the larger ammo because more of the ball gets tucked behind my thumb. Your detailed illustration of how to release is super informative. Now I can't wait to get home and practice it. In the meantime, I have three questions I hope you can answer:

1: Is there any problem with holding the pouch with a twist, provided that you pinch and release correctly?

2: Does "butterfly style" just mean holding the pouch with a twist, or did I misunderstand you in the video?

3: I hold the pouch between my thumb and the first joint of my index finger. Is there a big difference between that and the second joint?

I really appreciate your helpfulness.

Dan.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Plinkster said:


> Thanks Charles, the video was immensely helpful. I've been twisting my thumbnail towards my face and pinching the ammo behind my thumb, thus getting a speed bump effect that sends the ammo over the forks, aka to the right. I'm guessing it happens with the larger ammo because more of the ball gets tucked behind my thumb. Your detailed illustration of how to release is super informative. Now I can't wait to get home and practice it. In the meantime, I have three questions I hope you can answer:
> 
> 1: Is there any problem with holding the pouch with a twist, provided that you pinch and release correctly?
> 
> ...


First, thanks for the kind comments. I think you are right about the larger ammo being more prone to the speed bump effect. To answer your questions:

1. There should be no problem holding the pouch with a twist, as long as you are careful with your release. The twist really adds nothing ... for me, it is just another complication which might lead to inaccuracy. Some folks rather consciously employ the speed bump effect in order to shoot bare back or with a flat top or minimal gap fork, so that the ammo is bumped up and over the fork ... sometimes called "tweaking". But you have to be careful and understand what is happening ... some folks direct the ammo right at their own hand or into the fork because they get the bump the wrong way.

2. Sorry if I was misleading about butterfly ... Butterfly shooting is drawing your ammo arm all the way back ... no anchor on the body.






3. There is no difference in holding the ammo with the first or second joint. Most folks are stronger when they use the second joint. If you are used to using the first joint anyway, then you might try just pinching the ball in the pouch, rather than holding in front of the ball. Pinching the ball in the pouch is likely to give you a smoother release ... but is also more prone to slipping and having a "misfire".

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Plinkster (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you again for such clear responses. Any opportunity to watch a clip from the Slingshot Channel is welcome. One thing that is clear, it helps to be a beefcake.  I'd hate be on the receiving end of that shot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Plinkster said:


> Does a light, large piece of ammo have a greater chance of going wild?


Yes.


----------

